# Vivre sous les tropiques... possible pour un Mac ?



## Gigaflop (13 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Ma petite famille se prépare à partir dans une région tropicale (nord-est du Brésil  ) pour une longue durée (trois ans minimum) . Mais qui dit "trop-ique" dit aussi "trop humide".

Quels sont d'après vous les précautions que je dois prendre pour conserver le plus longtemps possible mon matériel (PB15", DD externe, graveur DVD, APN, etc.), sachant notament que nos conditions de vie seront "simple" et sans grand moyens (nous partons comme volontaires) ?


----------



## Macoute (13 Mars 2006)

Si la chaleur n'est pas un problème, l'humidité c'est une autre paire de manche.
Sur la doc, je crois que la tolérance d'humidité est noté.


----------



## grig (13 Mars 2006)

Je connais quelqu'un qui a un vieux powerbook (Lombard, comme moi) et habite le Surinam, je lui ai posé la question, il dit que le mieux pour ne pas avoir d'ennuis avec l'humidité, c'est de le laisser le plus possible en marche  (évidemment, on peut faire des redémarrages). Enfin, son Powerbook fonctionne depuis plus de 5 ans...


----------



## Gigaflop (13 Mars 2006)

Le plus souvent possible en route... c'est ma femme qui va pas être contente, elle qui trouve que je passe déjà trop de temps sur l'ordi  .
J'en prend bonne note et vous l'adresserai si elle râle  .

Que me conseillez-vous pour mes sauvegardes ? Un DD externe risque-t-il de "moisir" s'il ne sert qu'à des copies de sécuriét (genre 1x/semaine) ? Comment les CD et DVD résistent-ils à ce taux d'hygrométrie ?

Ma belle famille, qui est totalement novice en matière d'électronique et d'informatique.. (si si je vous jure, même les téléphones portables ça reste un mystère... incroyable non ?) me dit que les K7 (le vieux trucs qui marche avec bande magnétique, souvenez-vous) ne duraient jamais bien longtemps et que la qualité se dégradait rapidement lorsqu'ils vivaient en Guyane Française il y a plus de quinze ans.
Imaginez si je perdais une parie d'un DD ou autre... couic... :rateau: :rateau: ce serait la cata...


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Mars 2006)

ma belle mère a un ibook 14" depuis 3 ans à Tahiti sans aucun problème. Si ce n'est que je suis obligé d'y aller de temps en temps pour les mises à jour, l'adsl y est très cher et très lent


----------



## Macoute (14 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est que je suis obligé d'y aller de temps en temps pour les mises à jour


Tu parles d'une corvée


----------



## Mister Vince (16 Mars 2006)

J'habite à la Martinique, donc un peu climat tropical aussi.
L'idéal est d'avoir une pièce climatisée pour les matériels sensibles, surtout si professionnel.
Cela dit, mon bureau n'est pas toujours climatisé, et le matos ne déguste pas trop. Je le laisse allumé quasiment en permanence.
Cela dit, la Martinique est moins humide que la Guyane
Par contre les livres, et les CD dégustent pas mal (jaunissement, tâches d'humidité)


----------

